# Using those oddments k



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

http://itsastitchup.co.uk/knitting-patterns/stash-buster-cushion/


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Very attractive. thanks for link


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

love it! I have used that slip stitch pattern for towels, washcloths, cowls, but never a pillow - what a fabulous idea! thanks for sharing!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Attractive colors, very nice work!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

How beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Very attractive! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like it will be a lot of fun to make. I'm looking at my stash and the wheels are rolling. Thanks for the link.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That's beautiful. Looks just like stained glass.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I really like that! I've done that pattern before and it could be a little tedious, but that looks fab using your oddments of many colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you! that is beautiful!


----------



## Bezza (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice, have saved the pattern for those dark cold days!! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Love the bright cheery colors. Lord knows I need to "bust my stash".


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Really nice job.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Love the colors you used and another great way to use your stash.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Very pretty and thanks for the link!  :thumbup:


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

What a great idea!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Like the colors. Would go with any setting.


----------



## peppahsmom (Apr 11, 2012)

JUST MADE THE 37 CALORIES BROWNIES AND THEY ARE SO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD. THANK YOU JUNE PERK. AM A DIABETIC AND THESES ARE GOOD. JUST CURIOUS WHAT PART OF MAINE ARE YOU FROM AS I TO LIVE IN MAINE AM IN A SMALL TOWN OUT SIDE OF SKOWHEGAN. AGAIN THANKS . PEPPAHS MOM


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing this link


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have plenty of odd balls in my stash so using them in this way would be ideal. It would be interesting to see what colour schemes other people will come up with.Thank you for the link.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful!! Must look at stash!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I love that! What a great stashbuster for sure!! Thanx for posting the link.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

The pillow is very pretty.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

JessMarsh said:


> http://itsastitchup.co.uk/knitting-patterns/stash-buster-cushion/


Please don't think I'm strange - well maybe just a little - but I simply LOVE the word ODDMENTS. :-D :-D :-D but more so because I love what you created with these ODDMENTS    I like.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

peppahsmom said:


> JUST MADE THE 37 CALORIES BROWNIES AND THEY ARE SO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD. THANK YOU JUNE PERK. AM A DIABETIC AND THESES ARE GOOD. JUST CURIOUS WHAT PART OF MAINE ARE YOU FROM AS I TO LIVE IN MAINE AM IN A SMALL TOWN OUT SIDE OF SKOWHEGAN. AGAIN THANKS . PEPPAHS MOM


Alright already we hear you! But are glad you liked the brownies. Need to look them up cause I gained 10lbs over the holidays. 10 LBS, DO YOU KNOW HOW LONG IT WILL TAKE TO LOOSE 10 LBS??? 
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm getting out of hand here. Got to get off so much coffee so early in the morning. My apologies to everyone.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

nitcronut said:


> Please don't think I'm strange - well maybe just a little - but I simply LOVE the word ODDMENTS. :-D :-D :-D but more so because I love what you created with these ODDMENTS    I like.


I guess from other Links on here that we do have words that you in the USA don't use but that what makes the world go round ha ha

Lovely comments from every one xx


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

Lovely. Thank you for sharing!


----------

